# Roddy



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

I got a case of these reels over the winter and handed them out for gifts. Roddy by Penn 175. Has anyone else ever tried them. They seem to be very smooth and have a nice drag. I will try to find some pictures.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I wondered about them, I have seen them go for as low as $20.00 on EBay. I lost one auction, I bid $21.00 the other guy either bif $21.50 or $22.00.

I'd like to hear what people think of them.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

http://whiskerkitty.com/eve/ubb.x?a=tpc&s=938604506&f=822603046&m=7446080185

Here is a few samples of what they think. It's not the one I was looking for but it's a start. My best price on them is not even close to $20


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I knew I should ahve increased my bid, I guess I should have done some researching before my bid!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Roddy on EBay, HERE is the link on the Roddy Baitfeeder I lost out on,


----------

